# SIEMENS Logo Soft Comfort



## Tappan

Hi, ich benötige für die Projektierung einer Anlage SIEMENS Logo Soft Comfort, habe hier auf einer StudentenCD allerdings nur die Demo Version. Meine Frage hierzu: Welche Einschränkungen besitzt diese Version. Eingesetzt wird die Hardwareversion 6 mit vorwiegend Analogwertverarbeitung und TD-Ausgabe.

Danke

Tappan


----------



## GLT

Mit der Demo kannst Du kein Programm in die Logo laden - alles andere funktioniert.


----------



## nade

Hallo,
hatte das Starterkit mit genau diesen Komponenten zugelegt. Analogwerte und LOGO? Klar geht, aber versuch nicht da "Einstellwerte" wie bei einer S7 und OP übergeben zu wollen. Geht zwar auch aber nur per "Von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge".
Meisterschule erste Steuerungstechnische Sachen auf so einer Strichgedings gemacht... geht ja mal gerade garnicht.. Step7 5.3, wie nacher auch für Prüfung geholt, und ruck zuck war das ganze auch übersichtlicher und vorallem schneller.
Klare Ansagen Der Baustein bekommt von xYZ seine Signale und verhackstückelt gibt er sie weiter an R.
Werd mich zwar Hobbymäßig noch etwas mehr mit der "Premium Zeitschaltuhr" befassen, aber nix für Regeltechnische Sachen mit Veränderbaren Zeiten oder Temperaturwerten....Davon ne Dokumentation drucken. :S ich weiß nicht...Auch mit aufgetrennten Verbindungen.....
Light and Building ist ja diesjahr wieder, dann kann ich denen am Stand schonend beibringen das sie mal bei Wago oder Beckhof verbei gucken sollen, die Logo ist mit der nebenstehenden 200er oder warscheinlich 1200er überholt.


----------



## Tappan

Danke für eure Antworten. Sind die gespeicherten Dateien der Demo gezeichnet, sodass man sie dauerhaft nicht aufspielen kann, wie bei manch anderen Programmen, oder kann die Datei mit der Vollversion aufgespielt werden?

Logo und S7 sind für zwei gänzlich unterschiedlich Anwendungsarten konzipiert. Sowas in der Richtung A3 2.0 (Logo), A4 2.5 TDI (S1200), A6 3.0TDI quattro (S300) und Porsche (S400).
Kleinsteuerungen wie LOGO sind für einfache Steuerungsaufgaben recht gut, vor allem wegen dem günstigem Preis, geeignet. Die S7 Serie umfasst dann schon komplexere Anwendungen mit mehreren / vielen Aktoren.

Ich habe selbst schon die neue S1200 programmieren dürfen, eine coole Entwicklung (Spielerei), das was allerdings an der S7 Serie stört, ist dass man keine einheitliche Entwicklungsumgebung hat und für alle Serien ein eigenständiges Programm benötigt.


----------



## GLT

Tappan schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten. Sind die gespeicherten Dateien der Demo gezeichnet, sodass man sie dauerhaft nicht aufspielen kann, wie bei manch anderen Programmen, oder kann die Datei mit der Vollversion aufgespielt werden?


Das Projekt, das mit der Demo erstellt wurde, kann man mit der Vollversion einspielen.


----------



## doktorstrom

*Zusatzfrage*

Ich habe hier eine ältere Logo (0BA5) und dazu die Software Version 5.
Wenn ich jetzt eine neue Logo kaufe, *muss* ich dann auch meine Software updaten oder wird das auch so funktionieren???


----------



## PN/DP

*Upgrade LOGO!Soft Comfort*

Hier gehts zum Download für das Upgrade LOGO!Soft Comfort: V1.0 / V2.0 / V3.x / V4.0 / V5.0 auf V6.1:
Upgrade LOGO!Soft Comfort

Gruß
Harald


----------

